# Quicken Share Analyser



## Jesse Livermore (17 March 2005)

I am new to the trading and investment arena and am going to purchase Quicken Share Analyser to help in my trading and investment decisions, I have a fair deal of capital available and was hoping for any advice from experienced traders and investors on starting up.


----------



## RichKid (17 March 2005)

Welcome JL!

With a name like that I doubt that I nor any one else here could help you out!! I should be asking you for help!!

Also please be aware that no one here can provide financial advice without a licence.

But stay tuned, someone with experience in Quicken may share their experiences.

Also be ready to spend time browsing old posts for information as your question would have been answered in some way beforehand. See the search link above and search by keyword.

Good luck with your trading!


----------



## markrmau (18 March 2005)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> hoping for any advice



I am not an experienced trader, and don't know what quicken will do. My only suggestion is to go slowly - I'm sure you will make mistakes as everyone does, and there is no point in blowing a lot of capital in the early learning phase.


----------



## DTM (18 March 2005)

Jesse Livermore said:
			
		

> I am new to the trading and investment arena and am going to purchase Quicken Share Analyser to help in my trading and investment decisions, I have a fair deal of capital available and was hoping for any advice from experienced traders and investors on starting up.




What does a share analyser do?  Is it that simple to work out the value of shares?  Would you base your trades on what the analyser suggested?  Sounds very risky to me.


----------



## thorius (30 April 2007)

Hi,

I think Quicken Share Analyser is very good value for money and have been using it for 5 months
It came with a data package (20 min delay) all for about $200
I have seen the same "V3" on ebay for $50 ,check with quicken before buying the older versions "V2" as some cant be activated

it has most of the chart indicators.
You can organize your own groups of shares  it can import codes etc
it does quite a lot, also has a portfolio manager.
I have more upmarket software but still find I use this program as it has everything in the one place.
it also has a scanner you can use to filter stocks.
 its not a so called "black box system" its a general purpose charting portfolio
organizer

dont expect a lot of support or online information
it does have the habit of inverting indicators somtimes


----------

